

Phoenix AZ meetup - ctingom

Are there any people on this group from Phoenix that would be interested in having a get together?
======
bavcyc
What about a Saturday? I'm in the process of moving back to the Midwest but I
still might be able to make it?

------
qhoxie
Tucson here, when/where were you thinking?

------
jamesbritt
Sure!

